# Peavey Windsor Studio Combo...Any Comments or Info...???



## oldave (Mar 9, 2008)

I`m planning on buying a new Peavey Windsor Studio Combo, that was recently released.
I like the "Tube Changing" option.
I`m quite interested in hearing of anyone elses experience or thoughts on this new Combo...!!!
Thanks for any Thoughts...Comments...etc


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't know much about them except they are made in China so they may or may not have reliability issues . I'd sit back and wait till some reviews get out just to see how these are really going to work .


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

*just played one*

I am soooo impressed with this amp. I am going to get one right away. at the Guitar World in Mississauga (410 and Miss.Rd) they have one and it's the best guitar I have ever seen for the $. 

totally awesome. reverb ok, I didn't try it loud however so far I'm impressed


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

sambonee said:


> I am soooo impressed with this amp. I am going to get one right away. at the Guitar World in Mississauga (410 and Miss.Rd) they have one and it's the {best guitar} I have ever seen for the $.
> 
> totally awesome. reverb ok, I didn't try it loud however so far I'm impressed


Best guitar ?....you must be excited :smile:

How much are they selling for ?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> Best guitar ?....you must be excited :smile:
> 
> How much are they selling for ?


Best guitar ?. I meant *Best guitar amp* still looking to sell my SG to fund it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Read up on this amp. Seems like good value for the price. Like the idea you can flip around tubes like the EL34 and KT66. Effects loop is an added. Built in power soak attenuator - a few reviews said it's not too bad. And,... it British voiced.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I used one at practice two weeks ago and was very impressed.
I used the 1x12 combo and really liked the built in attenuator and the overal tonal clarity. It's an aggressive amp in that it gets into a JCM800 like territory. It has very nice tight punchy cleans and is perfect to play smaller gigs with. The one I played sells for around $400... a steal if you ask me. 
I may very well purchase one in the future but for now a Koch multitone, Soldano HR50 and Randall Lynch Box is enough to keep me happy... tho i could use a small practce amp... LOL


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe the one that I played was broken? The last thing that I would compare it to is a jcm800. The biggest thing lacking was bass- like really lacking. maybe it would sound good in another cab, maybe it was biased really cold. I don't know, they are extremely affordable though


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm curious about the build quality - any comments in that area?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just bought one today. No for me though  A friend of mine wanted to get her boyfriend an amp for his birthday (lucky guy!) and she asked me to find something for her in the $400 range. I had completely forgotten about the Windsor Series when someone at the music store pointed it out. So I picked it up and it is now safely "hidden" in my basement until his birthday - which is in a month from now. 

My first impressions are: Excellent value for the money. Reverb is kinda flimsy. Speaker needs some serious breaking in but I think that can be said for most new amps. It's still kinda stiff. I tried a 1X12 cab with a Private Jack in it and it sounded amazing. A ton of low end with the 1X12. This amp has an incredible range with the power soak feature and the hi lo inputs. You can get a very nice chimey clean or an all out 80's big hair band distortion - all at bedroom levels. I am very impressed with this amp so far. 

Low points: knobs and jacks are all cheap plastic. Reverb is only ok. Changing tubes will be a minor challenge.

Blue Marvel speaker is ok. I have a Delta Blues with a very well broken in Blue Marvel speaker and it sounds awesome. I have no experience with the 12" BM speaker. 

High points: Solidly build. Tubes are well protected in a cage behind the power soak - which incidentally makes them hard to get at). Flexibility. Extension speaker jack and 4,8 and 16 ohm settings. 

I still have a few weeks to mess around with this thing so if I come up with anything else I'll post.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Are the tubes easily accessible? The fact that you can different tubes might not be as appealing if there is no easy access. The amp looks solid otherwise.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the tubes are easily changed... on the one I've been using it looks simple... you do not have to pull the chassis... there is a cage around the tubes that needs to be removed.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah. There is just a cage that has to be removed. No need to slide out a chassis or anything.


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

dr_iggi said:


> Are the tubes easily accessible? The fact that you can different tubes might not be as appealing if there is no easy access. The amp looks solid otherwise.


I read a review online that said the tubes were a real PITA to change.
It had something to do with having to remove the "power sponge" attenuator to get at them if memory serves.They can be changed but its not as easy as it should be. (or so I read)
hth
Eric


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

removing the powersoak cage is all that's needed.

I put in a Groovetube 6L6 and I like it better. it doesn't dirty up as fast. and there's less "ice pick" of the British sound happening. 

I do like the british sound however for a greater variety of sounds and the open back cab, I think that for now this will do.

Others here have referred to breaking in a speaker. could you please expand on this?

I'm going to pm you with the question, I suggest that a new thread be started to let others in on the teaching session!

I really like the amp. I am going to get the pedal for the loop and the boost. it's only about $45. with the 6L6 in there, it's really loud!!

I play the fender TC90 through it
http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/msg/700624820.html

I got it for $420 Cnd. anyway it rocks.


----------

